# Electric bill



## hibiscusmile (Feb 5, 2010)

:angry: My last electric bill was $400.00. I used the woodburner all winter,




for what, every day bringing in wood, and sweating over the woodburner to load it,



getting up at 3 am to keep it goin for what? It's just my hubby and me here with the dog and bugs, how could it be so high? Oh , excuse me it was 410.00! But what s a few extra bucks here or there?

Oh, here is me looking into the woodburner at 3 am










I do not even have the heat on in the bedroom, and the bath only at night, global warming my foot!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 6, 2010)

My hubby says the next time it snows (and there is some snow on the roof)... walk outside after about an hour or two and see what parts of your roof are thawing out (that don't have snow on them, and you can see the shingles). Those are the spots where you are losing heat through the roof. Maybe you need some caulking and some more insulation? He says pay attention to around chimmneys and skylights.

If your power bill is always this high, set up an appointment with your power company to do a thermal assesment inspection. They can find out where you are losing heat. It might be free, or maybe cost you around $100.00, but it's worth it if the fixes save you money in the long run. You may also get tax credit breaks for insulation, new more efficient windows, etc. You never know... it might be worth a bundle to get an assessment and fix some problem areas. Good luck, and I feel for you!


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 6, 2010)

Ouch! That's worse than some of the people here in CA during the summer running the AC 24/7.

Kat has a great suggestion with the energy audit...definitely check into it...especially if it's free! We did one at work and they helped identify some of our biggest power consumers.

Without knowing the type of construction for your house, I'd say you might want to check your windows and any gaps or cracks that can could be sealed too, on top of checking your insulation.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the info! The electric co is the one with all the sucking energy here! I have new windows, so that's not it, and it snowed 14" last nite, so wont be seeing the roof for awhile...lol. Plus I did that before, it is new roof, only 5 yrs old, a storm took off most of it back then and had to replace it and a lot of plywood. That would all make sense if u figured I didnt' heat with the wood burner, but I do, so it is not heat loss. I even switched most of the house with the new light bulbs, only have a handful of the others left. I went around and unpluged the night lights, always had them on, but looking for what could be the problem, only thing I can figure is the new Bugatorium construction might of done it, next months bill will help. It was 300.00 the month before this last bill and that is typical for a winter bill here, only that was when the boy was still home, got married in sept. and he no here now. So one would think it would of went down.


----------



## Rick (Feb 6, 2010)

And I thought mine was high. Ours is always higher in winter due to the gas heat. The gas bill is part of the electric bill. That, plus the dryer and hot water heater. Our last one as about $250. Ours runs about $100 in the summer.


----------



## revmdn (Feb 6, 2010)

I've been keeping the house warmer than I normally would since I got into this hobby. Normally I'd be bundled up in the house, now it's tropical :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 6, 2010)

But how well is your house insulated Rebecca? That could be a lot of your problem.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 6, 2010)

This house was the builders house, and u have to open a window to shut the doors, thats how tight it is. And it would all make sense if I used the heaters, but I don't, my hubby said the rate went up, so maybe that is it. I called the elec co and they acted like it was something I was doing, next thing I know the AT F will be here wondering what I am growing! 100.00 huh! Mine in summer is never less than 200. and like yours Rick it is all electric. I got my new bill today and guess what, 13.00 bloody dollars less than last month! 394.00, I am on a roll!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 6, 2010)

Got my third bill this winter season, this one is more livable, so the stove is working and changing the lights, and unpluging the night lights and yadda, yadda!



Only problem is I hurt my back loading in wood the other day and decided that I was thru with it for the year, so it will be going back up. Plus I have plugged in a few tanks in the Bugatorium for babies and turned on the heat in there and in the old bug room for the fruit flys, roaches, crickets, worms and ooths, plus whatever else is lurking around in there.





Your new billing statement is available for view and/or payment for the following accounts:

Your Electric Service bill has been computed on 03/05/2010 for the amount of $251.00.

Please visit to view and/or pay your bill.

Thank you,

Lorain-Medina Rural Electric


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2010)

Well you're heading in the right direction.


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 7, 2010)

Rebecca, tell all your bugs they need to quit just hanging around eating and pooing, and start working and helping with their share of the bills!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 7, 2010)

I did, I got the scariest threat post u ever seen with lips blaring


----------

